# Photography tips



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice video with good composition tips:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes good tips, I always try and apply the Thirds rule!!...but basically I just take pictures of what pleases me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought several creative photography and basic photography books when I bought this camera.  I always need a refresher occasionally though.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2015)

My o/h bought me loads of books on photography over the years..._honestly _I haven't followed a single one..I have no patience ..I just do my own thing, while all the time wishing I was a better photographer...*duh*...


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2015)

You're both amazing photographers. I'm impressed beyond words.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks, Lara.  I didn't have a choice when I bought a DSLR camera 4 years ago as I had no clue about lighting, speed, etc etc.  So had to read the book that came with the camera, and some other ones that explained all that.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2015)

Lara said:


> You're both amazing photographers. I'm impressed beyond words.



Gracias Lara....unlike Annie tho'..I have never read a book  (which of course I should so I would be more adept at my hobby)...I just rely on my own intuition, I only have a basic fuji finepix  bridge camera, nothing fancy at all...and I have never even got around to using a tripod (which hubs bought for meages ago)  which is supposed to be imperative for the best scenic shots....one day I will..maybe LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

Holly, if you've got a tripod, try it out.  I've got 3 and they do come in very handy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2015)

I keep meaning too Annie but I'm too lazy to carry it around with me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm usually too lazy as well, but I will take it when doing macros of flowers at the botanic gardens or at home.  And it's a necessity if shooting the moon.  I've got a small bendy one that's good for some things - just need a place to prop it or wrap it around.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 3, 2015)

I took a photography class in night school one year which was very informative and much more fun than reading a book.  I hate following written instructions too, and getting hands on works much better for me.  Not that I'm a big photographer, but it comes in handy.


----------



## drifter (Aug 3, 2015)

I spent many years with a camera, an old Rolliflex. I disposed of several film cameras but one which now rests in the corner of a closet. I've never had a good digital camera. Photography is fun; practice makes perfect or as close as you can get and around like I once did but in my minds eye I'm still posing and working out settings.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 5, 2015)

_I just point and hope.




_


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2015)

I've had a keen interest in photography for many years and once I'm in full retirement mode, plan to take a course (either online or at a local community college).  I want to expand my skills, as I get such enjoyment being out in nature and taking a great shot.  I tend towards landscapes for now, but want to explore my more creative side.  This online site as a wealth of info.  http://digital-photography-school.com/

Here's a shot from a recent trip to the Cornwall area of England.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Well caught Bob, with the beauty of the rainbow in the background. Where is that?..it's not St Michaels mount is it?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well caught Bob, with the beauty of the rainbow in the background. Where is that?..it's not St Michaels mount is it?



Thanks for the compliment.  This is actually in Newquay, out at the end of a little strip of land.  I was up very early to shoot photos and walked out towards the Atlantic, catching this rainbow over the ocean.  I did spend a day at St. Michael's Mount and took a bunch of shots.  Beautiful spot.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

I used to live in  SE Cornwall in the seaside town of  Saltash  known as the Gateway to Cornwall ,  way back in the mid 70's ...haven't visited there in 30 years.  The coastal  parts of Cornwall are very beautiful..


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2015)

We rented a house back in June and spent two weeks in St. Ives with our grandchildren (ages 2 and 4) and their parents.  Quite a lovely area.  Took a ton of photos.  The light is great there.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

The light is fantastic in St Ives, that's why so many artists go there to paint. I have friends who live in St Ives...


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2015)

I was out on the Southwest Coast Trail early one morning at sunrise and got some lovely shots.


----------

